# aaaAAAA (Pokemon and maybe misc draws???)



## Amaljaa (Sep 28, 2017)

Just got my first tablet ever and I have no idea how to draw digitally ;; Or actually draw in general.
*FORGIVE ME.* NEVERMIND I'M NOW CONCERNED IT SOUNDS LIKE I'M FISHING FOR COMPLIMENTS.


Spoiler: Lucario and Zangoose colours???














Spoiler: Zangoose sketches (guest star: dunsparce)


----------



## Mazamin (Sep 28, 2017)

Drawings: 9/10, really good
Thread title: 69/420


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 28, 2017)

Wew, you draw really good!
(Also thanks for drawing Zangoose, it's my favorite pokémon)


----------



## Lucifer666 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hey I actually really like these, well done!

Couple of the zangoose sketches would look fantastic if cleaned up to a solid line, coloured, and maybe shaded (first from the left top row, and the 2nd from the left bottom row)

Keep at it!


----------



## Amaljaa (Sep 28, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Drawings: 9/10, really good
> Thread title: 69/420



dank



THEELEMENTKH said:


> Wew, you draw really good!
> (Also thanks for drawing Zangoose, it's my favorite pokémon)


aa thank you. ;; Also I love zangoose. Such a grumpy fluff.



Lucifer666 said:


> Hey I actually really like these, well done!
> 
> Couple of the zangoose sketches would look fantastic if cleaned up to a solid line, coloured, and maybe shaded (first from the left top row, and the 2nd from the left bottom row)
> 
> Keep at it!



Thank you! Inking is tough so we'll see what happens. ;A;


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 28, 2017)

Amaljaa said:


> Just got my first tablet ever and I have no idea how to draw digitally ;; Or actually draw in general.
> *FORGIVE ME.*
> 
> 
> ...


Lies. You clearly know how to draw.
Those are pretty good, especially the Zangoose.


----------



## Amaljaa (Sep 28, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Lies. You clearly know how to draw.
> Those are pretty good, especially the Zangoose.



Thank you very much. ;u;


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2017)

They look really good for drawings made by someone who doesn't know how to draw


----------



## Amaljaa (Sep 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They look really good for drawings made by someone who doesn't know how to draw


¯\_(ツ)_/¯
One of my friends (well we're not really friends anymore) who was super good at art was really rude about my art for a long time so I just automatically assume now.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 28, 2017)

Amaljaa said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> One of my friends (well we're not really friends anymore) who was super good at art was really rude about my art for a long time so I just automatically assume now.


If you could see my drawings....


----------



## Amaljaa (Sep 28, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> If you could see my drawings....


I would love to! <3


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 28, 2017)

Amaljaa said:


> I would love to! <3


I'm not so sure you would want to see drawings that look like they were made by a 3 year old kid xD


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 28, 2017)

Ahhh i love that first zangoose drawing! <3.
I love your art. <3.


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ah very nice, like the simplicity!


----------

